# Metric Thread Chart



## JOEZ (Jun 30, 2014)

I will be cutting metric threads for different parts  real soon.
Does anyone know of a good Printable chart Online that I could Print too have by the lathe.
I have found several with (A lot of Different Numbers).


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2014)

This one seem pretty easy to read

http://www.freetechnicalcharts.com/media/Metric_Tap_Size_Chart.pdf


----------



## JOEZ (Jun 30, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> This one seem pretty easy to read
> 
> http://www.freetechnicalcharts.com/media/Metric_Tap_Size_Chart.pdf



This was Exactly what I had in Mind.
 Thanks


----------



## fretsman (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting that, Jim, and thank you as well for asking about this, JOEZ-  )

Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for posting that up Jim.  I hadn't seen that one before and made me a couple of copies for quick reference.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 1, 2014)

Here are the charts I use.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 1, 2014)

Another great one.  Thanks Randy.

Mine are just printed and stuck together on the inside of my side locker on my toolbox for quick reference but they are getting pretty dirty and weathered looking.  Time to upgrade/replace them.

Mike.


----------



## Dunc1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Slightly off topic but going to
http://www.freetechnicalcharts.com/media/
gives the parent directory with lots more charts & tables.


----------



## scrollsawer61 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting very helpful.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for posting very helpful. I hadn't seen this one before.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 3, 2014)

I made some improvements to the table I keep on the side of my drill press: it is for the most common coarse thread metric bolts.
There is the bolt size, the hole size, the wrench size, the Allen key size for cap screws (ISO 4762) and countersunk flat head screws (ISO 10642), all with drawings so there is no need of translations (I'm lazy :biggrin.
The size is US letter sheet, but if you want the PDF or the SVG file PM me.


----------



## JOEZ (Jul 4, 2014)

I want too Thank Everyone for those Helpful Charts.
I have Those charts  Printed and in my Tool box.Thanks again.

I will not only be drilling and tapping for metric threads for normal projects. I will be Fabricating projects with Threads that I have to Machine for (one off ) Parts with Internal and External threads.

I'm real good at cutting Standard Threads (Example 3/8's x 16).
I will learn Metric threads next.

Because of asking this Question made me  Open up my Tool and Manufacturing Handbook.

I found a Chart just like the one in my book On Line in the link below.


http://osgtool.com/_branding/osgtool.com/files/catalogpages/USCTS08 321.pdf


----------



## ariscats (Jul 7, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> I made some improvements to the table I keep on the side of my drill press: it is for the most common coarse thread metric bolts.
> There is the bolt size, the hole size, the wrench size, the Allen key size for cap screws (ISO 4762) and countersunk flat head screws (ISO 10642), all with drawings so there is no need of translations (I'm lazy :biggrin.
> The size is US letter sheet, but if you want the PDF or the SVG file PM me.
> 
> View attachment 79587


_I believe that drill size for M3 is 2,5 mm and not 2.9mm as stated.May is a typo
Ariscats
_


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 7, 2014)

ariscats said:


> _I believe that drill size for M3 is 2,5 mm and not 2.9mm as stated.May is a typo
> Ariscats
> _



Thanks a lot for your precious signalation!
2.9 mm is the drill for the M3.5×0.6: usually I don't use bolts&nuts below M4 (too hard to see them :biggrin so I didn't noticed that.
Here is an updated version of the table.




A good table for "Metric Tap & Clearance Drill Sizes", listing even the "Closest American Drill", is on the Little Machine Shop website: https://littlemachineshop.com/Reference/TapDrillSizes.pdf


----------



## Don B (Jul 7, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> I made some improvements to the table I keep on the side of my drill press: it is for the most common coarse thread metric bolts.
> There is the bolt size, the hole size, the wrench size, the Allen key size for cap screws (ISO 4762) and countersunk flat head screws (ISO 10642), all with drawings so there is no need of translations (I'm lazy :biggrin.
> The size is US letter sheet, but if you want the PDF or the SVG file PM me.



Marco, that chart is slick as hell, I like that, just the info you need and want, I did something similar for a speed feed calculator when I got the CNC, but I'm afraid to post it because the calculator part is from a web site.


----------

